# sunrpc



## masterjcl (2. Dezember 2004)

Guten Tag

Ich habe eine Frage über den sunrpc, ich habe im Zuge einer Semesteraufgabe
einen rpc server programmiert der bestimmte Buchungsaufgaben erfüllt. Dieser
funktioniert sehr gut, leider habe ich ein Zugriffsproblem wenn ich den
Client starte bzw die lib in die Gui einbinde funktioniert das ganze nur
wenn ich das auf der gleichen Maschine mache auf dem der Server gestartet
wurde dh quasi nur connect per localhost alles andere wird mit einem Timeout
beendet obwohl ich per rpcinfo -p <ip> vom entfernten Host die Info über
meinen RPC Dienst bekomme. Als weitere Lösung habe ich den Dienst in die
/etc/rpc eingetragen die Folge war das der Dienst nun auch per name im
rpcinfo angezeigt wird. Mein Vermutung ist das der Dienst noch zusätzlich im
xinetd eingetragen werden muss. Komisch ist nur das er jedesmal einen anderen Port
 bekommt aber über localhost ist das kein Problem.

---- schnipp von anderem host rpcinfo ----
        program vers proto   port
    100000    2   tcp    111  portmapper
    100000    2   udp    111  portmapper
 591728914    1   udp    663  lager
 591728914    1   tcp    665  lager


---- schnapp -------


Mein System ist eine SuSe 9.0


thx


----------

